# I need help im worried



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Its like ive forgotten what its like to not be in this state. I feel i cant remember a time where i felt normal. Id trade just feeling anxiety over petty things rather than existential shit in an instant. My anxiety is really bad. I keep having super confusing thoughts that either make no sense or contradict everything that make me question "whyd i think that???" and it adds to the anxiety which makes the dp/dr worse. Im gonna see a phychiatrist soon but im super afraid ill be stuck like this forever. Im wondering if this is all a figment of my imagination and im in my own hell or something. I can do stuff to distract myself but even while, say, watching a funny video, that FEELING is constantly there, in the back of my head...i think i recovered slightly from this but im stuck somewhere and im freaking out. I just want to feel like i used to...im constantly feeling like crying but i dont as sometimes heavy emotion makes the dr/dp worse.


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey I use to feel like this all the time when it all started for me and I felt very alone and just wanted the thoughts to go away but because they were so strong I thought I'd never stop thinking that way. They do eventually get easier to deal with and you will stop being so bothered by them.

The way I dealt with it was with just letting these thoughts pass and deep breaths. Don't add to your anxiety by thinking it might not go away because it WILL go away. Just keep away from stress and don't get stuck in your own head, talk to people, do things as much as you can. Go find a hard job to work which you will worry more about than the universe and existence.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Thank you for the advice. I just feel like im constantly in a void? When i look around, everything makes me feel like im sucked into myself or something and nothing makes sense, espessially when im forced to think hard about something, its almost too much to handle and i used to function just fine.


----------



## brightmorningstar (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey Amethyst I'm so sorry that you're feeling that way. I think you are accidentally making your dp/dr so much worse, by pumping up your anxiety, which in and out itself both are connected cycles. Have you ever considered doing or taking some relaxation courses or anything like that? Maybe yoga is a good option for a female and yoga is more grounding than any other relaxation approaches. Have you ever tried Box Breathing a.k.a Combat Breathing used by Navy Seals to center themselves in battle? Just look for it and give yourself quick breath, it is just counting breaths by measure. It will give you a relief I hope for now. But you need to find a way to combat your stress levels, your symtomps are strenghtening themselves by your thinking, you can ease your symptomps by easing your physiology, and then you shall have more relaxed mid and free from these thoughts. Tell me how it goes. We're here for you don't feel lonely.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

I practice deep breathing for anxiety. It sorta works but it doesnt stop the racing thoughts. I was in dance classes but i quit after getting really depressed. Yoga might be a good alternative. Sometimes its hard to believe i have just dp/dr? Its such a powerful feeling and it affects my whole perception and vision of the world when i look around. Thank you all for the support


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Does anyone have advice about afterlife thoughts though? I had an out of body experiance before and i consider it traumatic. But sometimes i wonder if this is what its like after death cause sometimes i forget everything, even people i know for a few seconds, at most maybe 30 seconds everytime and i only feel like a floating consciousness and the thought of eternity as just a endless floating consciousness scares the absolute shit out of me. Even more so than there just being nothing afterwards. Any advice on how to either get rid of these thoughts or to live with them peacefully? It just feels impossible to think that without it making me extremely fearful.


----------



## brightmorningstar (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey Amethyst, how are you feeling today than the yesterday?

I never had these kind of thoughts, yet I've learned to accept any kind of thoughts that comes to my way with a technique, it is called Acceptance. A part of Mindfulness instructed by Jon-Kabat Zinn. I believe if you could learned how to accept every thought you have and see them as just thoughts, your dp/dr would vanish. I mean you should really search for Mindfulness. And you don't seem to try the technique I gave it to you? You gotta start from something. You can't just live them with peacefully just like that. You gotta start first.


----------

